# Britain, Europe and "liberalism" (in the classical sense).



## Kirkhill (17 Dec 2015)

This article, by a German, puts squarely what so many of us have wrestled with  on this site in trying to define Britishness and the value of Britishness and why it is important, not just to Europeans but to Canadians.  And it also tries to explain the two solitudes....



> Britain, don't leave us! We Germans need you in the EU – and we'll bend over backwards to keep you
> 
> For Angela Merkel to lose the British on her watch would be a disaster for a country which has so long regarded it as an indispensable part of Europe
> 
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/12055450/Britain-dont-leave-us-We-Germans-need-you-in-the-EU-and-well-bend-over-backwards-to-keep-you.html


----------

